# RecipeDB - Victory Amber



## punkin (15/8/12)

Victory Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Bairds light chocalte is Breiss Victory malt. Crystal is crystal 30, pale crystal.Colour is 24.1 ebc in Brewmate, with an IBU of 31.4 much lighter than shown here.0 hops are dry hopped after 5 days of fermentation for a further 5 days.An easy drinking Amber Ale with a very red colour.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9.857 kg JWM Export Pilsner    6.689 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt    1.056 kg TF Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      130 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    70 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    70 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     30 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         84L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 29.1 IBU   Efficiency 81%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 183 EBC   Batch Size 84L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## punkin (15/8/12)

Only my second contribution to the DB here. I am on my second large batch of this Amber ale. Much lighter than shown here as Victory wasn't an option,. The beer has a fantastic red hue.
I'll try to get a pic tommorow if i think of it.

Very easy drinking without a harsh roast profile. Big on Hop aroma, but a nice blend of malt and hops in the flavour. I have it on tap next to the Evil Twin atm and i slightly prefer this one as having more hop aroma and still being a smooth beer.


----------



## punkin (15/8/12)




----------



## chunckious (15/8/12)

Thanks Punkin, looks nice. Yet to do Centennial/Cascade combo.


----------



## punkin (15/8/12)

My favourite combo. Centennial is my favourite hop.


----------



## chunckious (15/8/12)

I just did a IPA with only Tomohawk.....I love the shit.


----------

